# regular money transfers cheapest method



## megabuff (Oct 2, 2010)

hi forum

just wondering how you transfer money from an investment property to australia, on a regular basis.

i know there are several ways to do this, but i dont want to have to pay tranaction fees if we can avoid it! or at least minimise them


----------



## Will04 (Jul 7, 2012)

I don't know of anyone providing service and not charging, for the service provided, all the banks will charge and western union also charges


----------

